# Aromasin over Adex



## JCBourne (Aug 1, 2010)

I  was going to use adex on cycle, but after further reading seems  aromasin has really gotten some great reviews plus the research shows it  raises free test and doesn't rape your lipids like adex does, plus a  few other things.

Aromasin will work the same as adex, meaning it will reduce bloat when  im using dbol? (From what I read its even better the adex)

Does it need to be taken ed and what would be a good dose? (Looks to be  25mg)

I want to run during dbol and in my PCT with clomid.

For gyno, I plan to buy nolva (if I get any signs of gyno)

Thanks.


----------



## roastchicken (Aug 1, 2010)

Aromasin will reduce your bloat on D-bol

You can take it EOD ,most dose at 12.5mg/day OR 25mg EOD but it is really dependant on the sides your experiencing, many run it at 25mg/day.

You can take Aromasin throughout your cycle and into PCT, many run it for a week or two prior to running their cycles. I would recommend running it ED of your cycle. PREVENTION IS BETTER THAN THE CURE.

R


----------



## unclem (Aug 1, 2010)

i got great results with adex .5mg every 3 days for stomach distention. but thats me. its drys you out though. a personnal choice.


----------



## MDR (Aug 1, 2010)

I really like ADEX as well.  I do try to keep the dose down as much as possible.  I only take as much as I need to work.


----------



## JCBourne (Aug 1, 2010)

Bump, looking for some more input.

If I were to run aromasin I would do eod like I was with adex, until I want done with the dbol. Then restart it in PCT with clomid, again doing eod.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Aug 1, 2010)

*Check half lifes*

IMO adex can be taken EOD while aromasin has to be taken daily. Thats one reason I choose adex for convienance but I know aromasin has been proven to be the better choice. Another reason I choose adex is I can get by with .05mgs EOD and if you go with aromasin most start at 12.5 and see how they get along but often times go up to 25mgs per day. So basicly my feelings are adex is more convienant in doseing and you have to take less drugs.


----------



## JCBourne (Aug 1, 2010)

Maybe I should do adex during cycle for the bloat, and aromasin in PCT to kick start free test, etc?

Aromasin is also about $50 more, not that it is a huge factor because price doesn't matter when it comes to my body but just saying.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Aug 2, 2010)

*Good point*

On price aromasin is way more expensive. Thats another reason I use adex. It has worked well for me in the past even though most of the pro's use aromasin. I understand you wanting to use the best and since the cost isnt a factor for you it may be the better choice. As for myself it's hard enough to get the cycle supplies, the supps and all the good food needed. It's a very expensive hobby.


----------



## Aries1 (Aug 10, 2010)

We also need to realize that the effects of Aromasin on estradiol and free test have been studied in men. Popular dosages of Adex have never been studied in males(to my knowledge) and therefore any evidence of its effects are purely anecdotal. 

Also, Aromasin is a "suicidal inhibitor"(adex is not) so it stands to reason that there is much less chance of rebound with Aromasin. I use it on cycle as well as in PCT.


----------



## MDR (Aug 10, 2010)

Roaddkingg said:


> IMO adex can be taken EOD while aromasin has to be taken daily. Thats one reason I choose adex for convienance but I know aromasin has been proven to be the better choice. Another reason I choose adex is I can get by with .05mgs EOD and if you go with aromasin most start at 12.5 and see how they get along but often times go up to 25mgs per day. So basicly my feelings are adex is more convienant in doseing and you have to take less drugs.



^I agree with this.  I don't there is any doubt that aromasin is the most effective of the two, but I like A-dex because it works well enough for my purposes, and is much cheaper, and more convenient.


----------



## cheappinz (Aug 11, 2010)

aromasin is liquidex.  An anti estrogen will remove water and estrogen but the downside is growth will be stunted if too much..


----------



## XYZ (Aug 11, 2010)

Aries1 said:


> We also need to realize that the effects of Aromasin on estradiol and free test have been studied in men. Popular dosages of Adex have never been studied in males(to my knowledge) and therefore any evidence of its effects are purely anecdotal.
> 
> Also, Aromasin is a "suicidal inhibitor"(adex is not) so it stands to reason that there is much less chance of rebound with Aromasin. I use it on cycle as well as in PCT.


 
+1 - He's dead on.


----------



## XYZ (Aug 11, 2010)

GymRat707 said:


> I was going to use adex on cycle, but after further reading seems aromasin has really gotten some great reviews plus the research shows it raises free test and doesn't rape your lipids like adex does, plus a few other things.
> 
> Aromasin will work the same as adex, meaning it will reduce bloat when im using dbol? (From what I read its even better the adex)
> 
> ...


 
Aromasin is better than adex.

Your dose is depended upon how many mgs of AAS you're using.  There is no magic number for everyone, it's different on an individual basis.

You don't need nolva for gyno, aromasin will work.  Use clomid and aromasin for your PCT and you'll be fine.


----------



## underscore (Aug 11, 2010)

How are you expecting to fix gyno with your nolva? Can you explain? I don't get it...

I'm running 12.5mg aromasin ED on 500mg test /w. Everything has been good, no issues.


----------



## XYZ (Aug 11, 2010)

underscore said:


> how are you expecting to fix gyno with your nolva? Can you explain? I don't get it...
> 
> *i'm running 12.5mg aromasin ed on 500mg test* /w. Everything has been good, no issues.


 
perfect!


----------

